# Der neue "Arlinghaus": Hand in Hand für eine nachhaltige Angelfischerei



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2015)

*Der neue "Arlinghaus": 
Hand in Hand für eine nachhaltige Angelfischerei ​*
Zusammen mit anderen Autoren hat Professor Robert Arlinghaus ein Buch herausgebracht, das hier auch als PDF abrufbar ist:
http://www.igb-berlin.de/tl_files/d...3_pdf_dokumente/IGB_Bericht_28_2015_final.pdf

Mit vielen Autoren (Robert Arlinghaus, Eva-Maria Cyrus, Erik Eschbach, Marie Fujitani, Daniel Hühn, Fiona Johnston, Thilo Pagel, Carsten Riepe) wurden Ergebnisse und Empfehlungen aus fünf Jahren praxisorientierter Forschung zu Fischbesatz und seinen Alternativen zu Papier bzw. PDF gebracht.

204 Seiten prall gefüllt mit Fakten zum Sinn, Unsinn, Nutzen und Risiko von Fischbesatz und zu seiner sozialen und psychologischen Seite.

Wird sicher sowenig einfacher Lesestoff sein, wie auch überaus interessanter für alle, welche sich mit Fischbesatz zu beschäftigen haben.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Hesse1982 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Der neue "Arlinghaus": Hand in Hand für eine nachhaltige Angelfischerei*

Super vielen Dank !!!!! :m :m :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Der neue "Arlinghaus": Hand in Hand für eine nachhaltige Angelfischerei*

Wir machens ja nur ein bisschen bekant(er) - geschrieben haben wirs ja nicht ....

Aber danke fürs Lob ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Der neue "Arlinghaus": Hand in Hand für eine nachhaltige Angelfischerei*

Ist sozusagen das "Buch zum Film":

*Besatzfisch - der Film.*


[youtube1]27Ar-A5PLA0[/youtube1]


----------



## wolfgang f. (3. April 2015)

*AW: Der neue "Arlinghaus": Hand in Hand für eine nachhaltige Angelfischerei*

#6Toller Film (zumindest das, was ich verstanden habe|supergri)! Für mich u.a. spannend, dass die empirischen Ergebnisse der Angler denen der wissenschaftlichen Erfassung der Bestände nicht nachstanden. Das beweist doch, wie nahe wir unserer Umgebung stehen! Ob Fräulein Petra und ihre Gespielinnen da nicht gegen uns abschneidern würden?


----------



## Trollwut (3. April 2015)

*AW: Der neue "Arlinghaus": Hand in Hand für eine nachhaltige Angelfischerei*

Definitiv interessant! Schön ist auch zu sehen, dass am Wasser gemachte empirische Erfahrungen sich größtenteils mit den wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen decken #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Der neue "Arlinghaus": Hand in Hand für eine nachhaltige Angelfischerei*

Die vom DAFV sind jetzt nach 7 Tagen auch mal wach geworden:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...-in-hand-fuer-eine-nachhaltige-angelfischerei

;-)))


----------

